# Cockapoo Puppy vs. Grown Look



## ecliptic216 (Jun 28, 2014)

My wife and I are considering purchasing a cockapoo puppy for our first dog together. As we've been looking through pictures, we've noticed a great deal of difference between the cockapoos that look more like poodles and the ones that look more like cockers, in both body shape and hair type (curly or wavy). When they are puppies, is it generally easy to determine what type of coat/body shape the adult will have, or do they often change as they get older? We strongly prefer the ones with wavier hair, but we're worried that we might get a puppy with wavy hair that ends up with a poodle coat as it matures.

Can anyone give any advice on this matter?


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger when she was a puppy.maybe 8 or 9 months old











ginger when she was all most 2 years old ,,see she did not change much ..still loveable and wonderful...you will never pick a more loveable puppy then a cockapoo and smart,,you better go back to school to out wit them


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

From 6-8 weeks, some puppies have a noticeably more wavy coat than others and it can indicate how curly they will be as an adult to an extent, but I don't think you can ever totally predict a cockapoo coat - that's the beauty of a cross breed!

Here is a thread full of pictures of cockapoos as puppies and then as adult - that might give you a better idea =) 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=10550


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Definitely can't ever predict 100% - texture, curl, wave, colour, fading etc all change throughout puppy and adolescence. Maybe a cross breed isn't right if you are certain a an exact coat type. I have to say though, you will love your cockapoo no matter what he or she ends up looking like.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I do know where you are coming from as I felt I wanted a shaggy wavy dog not so 'poodley,' but having said that whatever my puppy turned out like as an adult I would have loved him just the same, as lottie said you can often see more wave in some puppies than others by about 6 weeks onwards but often pups are reserved by then. Some of the larger breeders have an idea how the pups may turn out, especially if it is a repeat mating but you can never guarantee. I think head shape can give them a different overall look and again some pups have a more pointy poodle muzzle and others have a chunkier cocker one - but that doesn't mean the cocker muzzle pup won't have a poodle coat! also the longer shaggy looking coats are almost always puppies, the adult coat comes in before a year and is thicker and matts - that is when if they haven't already they will usually end up with a much shorter cut. - oops long post!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I will attach a picture of mine at seven weeks and now. it really is hard to tell sometimes what you will get. My dog with the most poodle look is an F1 but the one with the most curl is my F3. My best advice is if you are really set on a certain look a poo may not be for you because they change a lot.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two (littermates) looked nearly identical and their coats were identical. They don't look very different as I keep them short but Beemer is much more poodle like curles (and shaped like a poodle) and Lexi has much looser waves and shaped like a cocker. 


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly was wavy when we got her but now she is more of a soft curly head...she has more poodle for sure! I love her to death and so does anyone who meets her In the first picture she was about 4 weeks, in the second she was 9 weeks and in the last one she is 1 year and a half. The last one was just last month after her haircut...we keep her short cause it's easier and no mats


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You may have an ideal - but if you end up with a pup it will be the perfect one for you.
The breeder will be able to advise you a bit, particularly if the pups are the result of a repeat mating.
Don't forget that in addition to wavy and curly there is also smooth...
Also a wavy pup may become curlier after having their hair clipped short.
Their coats do take a lot of maintenance - and honestly most of us give in and accept a shorter coat is just so much easier - it takes less time to dry out on a rainy day, less snow and ice forms balls in it during snowy walks and less time to brush/comb, detangle/dematt and remove sticky seeds and burrs from.
Pics of Dot at 10 weeks and 10 months - she does the wavy mop look very well, but is going to have a more extreme haircut very soon.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Marzi said:


> You may have an ideal - but if you end up with a pup it will be the perfect one for you.
> The breeder will be able to advise you a bit, particularly if the pups are the result of a repeat mating.
> Don't forget that in addition to wavy and curly there is also smooth...
> Also a wavy pup may become curlier after having their hair clipped short.
> ...


Beautiful Dot  I can't believe she is 10 months already x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Dot looks adorable!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Beautiful Dot  I can't believe she is 10 months already x


Dotty Dot is really nearly 1 I can't believe that!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow that has gone quick, she looks fab.


----------

